# hipocorístico o apodo/sobrenombre/alias



## Alma Shofner

En otro hilo se mencionó que Chucho no es apodo de Jesús, sino su hipocorístico. Para mí la palabra es nueva.
¿Es hipocorístico una palabra que ustedes usen para referirse a los apodos/sobrenombres... que se derivan del nombre de pila? ¿La usan o han escuchado en conversaciones "normales" o casuales? 
Esto es lo que encontré en los diccionarios:
 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*hipocorístico, ca *

1.       adj. y m. *gram.* [Forma abreviada de un nombre] usada como apelativo cariñoso, familiar o eufemístico:
"Pepe" es el hipocorístico de "José".
*hipocorístico**, ca**.*
(Del gr. ὑποκοριστικός, acariciador).
*1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un nombre: Que, en forma diminutiva, abreviada o infantil, se usa como designación cariñosa, familiar o eufemística; p. ej., _Pepe, Charo._ U. t. c. s. m.
 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*apodo *

1.       m. Nombre que suele darse a una persona, en sustitución del propio, normalmente tomado de sus peculiaridades físicas o de alguna otra circunstancia:
"el Litri" es el apodo del torero Miguel Báez.
Gracias


----------



## Antpax

Hola Alma:

Es como dices, son dos cosas distintas, aunque es cierto que "hipocorístico" no se usa en España. Es más, me acabo de enterar de que existe la palabra. La verdad es que no se me ocurre que es lo que usamos para denominar a estos nombres, lo siento. A mí me suena que usamos más "nombre corto" o simplemente "Paco es lo mismo que Francisco".

Por otro lado, está apodo, que sí que se usa bastante en el sentido que da la RAE, como un sobrenombre. Además está el "mote", que es un apodo pero despectivo, por ejemplo, "Paco el tuerto", pues suele hacer referencia a algo malo, con la idea de molestar al que se le pone.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## marrako

Hola, creo que es una palabra muy poco usada. Yo no la había escuchado ni leído nunca, hasta ahora. Para referirse a los hipocorísticos yo he oído usar el término "diminutivo": Pepe sería el diminutivo de José.


----------



## Antpax

marrako said:


> Hola, creo que es una palabra muy poco usada. Yo no la había escuchado ni leído nunca, hasta ahora. Para referirse a los hipocorísticos yo he oído usar el término "diminutivo": Pepe sería el diminutivo de José.


 
Hola:

Yo diría que no es exactamente lo mismo. Para mí diminutivo es cuando acortas el nombre, por ejemplo, decir Susi en vez de Susana o Toni en vez de Antonio, pero en los casos de Paco y Pepe, la raiz no es el nombre original.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias Ant, yo creo que los hipocorísticos son una rama de los apodos o sobrenombres. Cuando menos por acá, se dice que Beto es el ??? de Roberto o Alberto, lo mismo para Pepe es el apodo? o diminutivo? de José ???
Es más ni siquiera decimos que son, todo el mundo lo sabe, por lo tanto no ha habido necesidad de "definirlos".
Así que gracias a Servando ya encontramos la palabra "misteriosa".
Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## marrako

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo diría que no es exactamente lo mismo. Para mí diminutivo es cuando acortas el nombre, por ejemplo, decir Susi en vez de Susana o Toni en vez de Antonio, pero en los casos de Paco y Pepe, la raiz no es el nombre original.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Ant, tienes razón, propiamente no son diminutivos. Pero coloquialmente, yo sí he oído decir que Pepe es el diminutivo de José. Supongo que, como la mayoría desconocemos el término hipocorístico, se utiliza diminutivo por extensión (si Toni es diminutivo de Antonio, pues Pepe lo es de José). De todas formas, como dice otro post, pocas veces se requiere usar este término.


----------



## Jellby

Desde luego, en las conversaciones normales se dice "diminutivo" o "apodo", pero la denominación correcta es "hipocorístico". Aunque el otro día dije esto mismo tomando café y me miraron raro


----------



## Servando

Alma Shofner said:


> ... yo creo que los hipocorísticos son una rama de los apodos o sobrenombres...



Creo que no, porque un apodo no se deriva del nombre, sino de un aspecto físico, de un parecido o relación con algo. El gordo, el greñas, el chueco, el chilango, la churrumina, la bizca, etc todos estos son apodos.

Es cierto que el nombrecito "hipocorístico" no se presta para usarlo, ni para recordarlo y es más fácil seguir usando "apodo", pero no es lo mismo.

Hipocorísticos:
Francisco= Kiko, Paco, Pancho.
Jesús=Chucho, Chuy.
Fernando=Nando.
Roberto, Alberto= Beto.
Etc.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Alma:

Para referirse al "hipocorístico" de una persona (me enteré de la existencia de esta palabra por el hilo al que creo todos nos estamos referiendo), en Colombia simplemente decimos que a tal o cual persona "le dicen" Beto, Toño, Chucho, etc, o "cómo le dicen" si es interrogativa la oración.

El "alias" está asociado exclusivamente al mundo criminal.

Finalmente, nuestro "apodo" es rigurosamente el del Diccionario.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias a todos. Ya me quedó bien clara la diferencia. Aunque lo más común (en el noroeste de México) es que se le diga apodo o como dijo Servando 





> Es cierto que el nombrecito "hipocorístico" no se presta para usarlo, ni para recordarlo y es más fácil seguir usando "apodo", pero no es lo mismo.


, 
Jellby, muy cómico tu comentario,: 





> Desde luego, en las conversaciones normales se dice "diminutivo" o "apodo", pero la denominación correcta es "hipocorístico". Aunque el otro día dije esto mismo tomando café y me miraron raro


.
Gracias de nuevo,
Saludos


----------



## v2379

En algunos pueblos las casas son conocidas por el apodo, y nunca por el apellido. Una casa se puede conocer por un hecho cualquiera por ejemplo "El mejicano", (Esta casa corresponde con un lugareño que estuvo en Méjico y volvió). Otras veces por un apellido (en mi caso se conoce mi casa de origen  con un apellido que yo no llevo en los dos priemeros que son los que se utilizan y que hay que remontarse al octavo. Esto se conoce por estudios de heráldicos)


----------



## maintenat

y como se le denomina al termino que usamos cuando hablamos de Pedro, el Grande, Juana ,Lo loca , etc. etc.
por favor alguno de uds podria informarme si son apodos, alias , hippcoristico,o sobrenombre
gracias


----------



## Ynez

maintenat said:


> y como se le denomina al termino que usamos cuando hablamos de Pedro, el Grande, Juana ,Lo loca , etc. etc.
> por favor alguno de uds podria informarme si son apodos, alias , hippcoristico,o sobrenombre
> gracias



Sin volver a mirar bien lo que dice el diccionario, creo que lo que más utilizamos en esos ejemplos que das es "sobrenombre".


----------



## ECDS

maintenat said:


> y como se le denomina al termino que usamos cuando hablamos de Pedro, el Grande, Juana ,Lo loca , etc. etc.
> por favor alguno de uds podria informarme si son apodos, alias , hippcoristico,o sobrenombre
> gracias



Según la RAE hablaríamos de sobrenombre, así se diría "Pedro el Grande" para diferenciarlo de "Pedro el Cruel." 

Sin embargo es usual leer "Pedro III, apodado el Grande."


El alias supuestamente sustituye al nombre. 

"José Luis López,     alias 'El Turronero'"

Pero la RAE le da la acepción de "sobrenombre o apodo" y a menudo se lee:

"Cervantes también es conocido   con el sobrenombre de ‘El Manco de Lepanto’"


----------



## Pinairun

*Sobrenombres*:

Isabel _la Católica_
Pedro _el Grande_
Pedro _el Cruel_
Sancho _el Sabio..._


----------



## francisgranada

*Nota de moderación: Discusión separada de este hilo:*

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2179609&page=3

Por cuanto se trata del origen de las formas como _Quico_, os puedo decir mi experiencia personal. El hijo de mi amigo italiano, cuando era pequeño y todavía no sabía pronunciar bien la palabra _Francesco_, llamaba a mi hijo _Fa(n)*queco*._ Pienso, que esta "etimología" (o lógica) vale perfectamente también para _Quico_ y otras variantes similares ... 

Además, agradezco por vuestras respuestas, antes no pensaba que existe una variedad tan grande ... (conocía prácticamente las formas _Paco_ y _Paquita_).

A propósito, tengo una "subpregunta" terminológica: ¿cómo se llaman correctamente las palabras/formas como _Paco_, _Quico_ etc. (_diminutivos, apodos u otro_)?


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> A propósito, tengo una "subpregunta" terminológica: ¿cómo se llaman correctamente las palabras/formas como _Paco_, _Quico_ etc. (_diminutivos, apodos u otro_)?



*hipocorístico, ca.*
(Del gr. ὑποκοριστικός, acariciador).
1. adj. Gram. Dicho de un nombre: Que, en forma diminutiva, abreviada o infantil, se usa como designación cariñosa, familiar o eufemística; p. ej., Pepe, Charo. U. t. c. s. m.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Henry Days

Hipocorístico es término culto (muy culto). 
En el lenguaje cotidiano se dice apodo. 
Diminutivo sería con un sufijo específico (Panchito es diminutivo de Pancho). 
Sobrenombre es un nombre inventado, con fines artísticos, políticos, etc.: José Reboiras, "el Gafas".
Mote es un apodo peyorativo, lo ponen los demás y lo sufre el que lo lleva.
Los gallegos dicen "alcume", que creo está entre el sobrenombre y el mote. Si hay algún gallego, que me corrija.

Y agrego a la lista, ya que nombré a Galicia: Chisco.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo en lenguaje cotidiano tiendo a llamarlo diminutivo porque es cierto  que hipocorístico es MUY poco coloquial, pero al final son términos más cercanos entre sí, así como un apodo está más  cerca de un sobrenombre (y si te atienes al diccionario así es: _*1.     * m.__ Nombre que suele darse a una persona, tomado de sus defectos corporales o de alguna otra circunstancia._)


----------



## clares3

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo en lenguaje cotidiano tiendo a llamarlo diminutivo porque es cierto que hipocorístico es MUY poco coloquial, pero al final son términos más cercanos entre sí, así como un apodo está más cerca de un sobrenombre (y si te atienes al diccionario así es: _*1. *m.__ Nombre que suele darse a una persona, tomado de sus defectos corporales o de alguna otra circunstancia._)


Estoy con Adelaida: lo de apodo lo dejaría para el sobrenombre de una persona por razones de aspecto, actividad, colectivo al quye pertenece, etc.


----------



## Henry Days

La definición que dio Adelaida es la de "apodo", no la de "sobrenombre", al menos según la RAE.
Pero más allá de los diccionarios, está la cuestión de cómo se usa una palabra. En el Río de la Plata el sobrenombre es "un nombre agregado al nombre", alguna expresión basada en características físicas o de otro tipo.
Los nombres como Pancho, Pepe y demás se los llama apodos, y están muy cerca de los diminutivos, como dijo Adelaida, porque suelen ser apócopes o pronunciaciones más simples del mismo nombre. Pero la palabra diminutivo creo que, al menos por aquí, está muy pegada al sufijo que disminuye, y se reserva apodo para esos nombres cariñosos.
Al menos así lo siento yo. Estos usos pueden variar por región.


----------



## clares3

Henry Days said:


> En el Río de la Plata el sobrenombre es "un nombre agregado al nombre", alguna expresión *basada en características físicas o de otro tipo*.


Osea, que en Río de la Plata llamáis sobrenombre a lo que nosotros llamamos apodo, ¿no?

*apodo**.*
(De _apodar_).

*1. *m. Nombre que suele darse a una persona, *tomado de sus defectos corporales o de alguna otra circunstancia.*


----------



## Henry Days

A mí me suena así.
Yo no llamaría "sobrenombre" a Pancho. Me parece más cerca del apodo y del diminutivo, aunque no es esto último.
Pero insisto, habría que ver si no es un registro propio, o incluso generacional.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

clares3 said:


> Osea, que en Río de la Plata llamáis sobrenombre a lo que nosotros llamamos apodo, ¿no?


Ahí me he perdido, clares3, apodo y sobrenombre me parecen muy  similares, ambas describen a una persona de manera específica y por razones ajenas a su nombre. No sabría  distinguirlas. ¿La diferencia puede ser que el sobrenombre siempre acompaña al nombre y el apodo lo sustituye? 


> *sobrenombre**.*
> *2.     * m. Nombre calificativo con que se distingue especialmente a una persona.
> 
> *apodo**.*
> (De _apodar_).
> * 1.     * m. Nombre que suele darse a una persona, tomado de sus defectos corporales o de alguna otra circunstancia.


----------



## francisgranada

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ... ¿La diferencia puede ser que el sobrenombre siempre acompaña al nombre y el apodo lo sustituye?


 
Pienso que sí, p.e.
Cayo Julio César - _César_ es el sobrenombre

Pero _Zorro_ (de la serie televisiva) es el apodo de XY (no sé cómo se llamaba ...)


----------



## clares3

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ...apodo y sobrenombre me parecen muy similares, ambas describen a una persona de manera específica y por razones ajenas a su nombre. No sabría distinguirlas. ¿La diferencia puede ser que el sobrenombre siempre acompaña al nombre y el apodo lo sustituye?


Según el DRAE, querida Adelaida, el sobrenombre sería el que se da a una persona para no confundirla con otra del mismo nombre (Santiago el mayor, por oposición a Santiago el menor, John Stewart junior, etc) mientras que el apodo es un alias, un nombre inspirado en la forma de ser de la persona, desde Fulano de tal, el chepa, Mengano de cual, el moro a, como me consta en un pueblo cerca de Murcia, Zutano de tal, el cagasendas.
Parece ser que en Río de la Plata entienden por sobrenombre lo que nosotros entendemos por apodo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Mmm, gracias mil a ambos, pero ¿entonces un cargo como el de César  también se considera sobrenombre o se limitaría a puntualizaciones de  edad como las que has señalado? porque si no, no nos queda más remedio  que meternos en descripción física.
¿Juan Bautista sería apodo o sobrenombre? el de la biblia, digo

A todo esto la RAE dice que un mote es un sobrenombre y yo hubiera dicho que era un apodo


----------



## clares3

Hola
Juan bautista sería sobrenombre para no confundir al que comía langostas y miel silvestre, que perdió la cabeza a manos de Herodías, con el que escribía evangelios (Juan evangelista) y viajaba a Éfeso con la Virgen.


----------



## Fernando

En cuanto a César es un poco dudoso. Caesar (¿cabelludo?) era su cognomen que seguramente en origen era un apodo, pero que se fue heredando (a efectos prácticos formaba parte de su nomen -apellido-). 

De hecho su sobrenombre (si sigo la definición de clares) era Dictator (el Dictador) para caracterizarlo frente a otros de su familia Iulius Julia. Su padre tambien era Caius Iulius Caesar. Él era Caius Iulius Caesar Dictator = Don Cayo, de los Julios Cabellos (de toda la vida, no de los Julios del barrio), el Dictador.

Como no sé latín por supuesto me puedo haber columpiado en el párrafo anterior.


----------



## francisgranada

En caso de Cayo Julio César, _César_ (_Caesar_) era un _cognomen_ en latín (como ha dicho también Fernando mientras yo estaba escribiendo ... ), agregado a _Caius Julius_ para distinguirlo de otros Cayos provenientes de la misma _gens Julia._ Por eso me parece, que se trata de sobrenombre. En fin, el propio término _sobrenombre_ indica, que se trata de un nombre "sobre" (además, por añadidura).

El DRAE da dos acepciones, pero en efecto la primera incluye la segunda: 

*sobrenombre**.* 
*1. *m. Nombre que se añade a veces al apellido para distinguir a dos personas que tienen el mismo.
*2. *m. Nombre calificativo con que se distingue especialmente a una persona.

Además, pienso que un sobrenombre puede ser también un apodo ... (¿Porqué no?). Es el _uso,_ o más bien la _función,_ que decide si se trate de apodo o sobrenombre. 

Pero en caso de Paco, Queco, Pancho etc. no me parece tan clara la situación ... Serían apodos, pero derivan en cualquier modo del nombre Francisco. Y además, típicamente se trata de palabras "regulares", es decir ya existentes y usadas, independientemente de los "defectos corporales" u otras "circunstancias" ...


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> Pero en caso de Paco, Queco, Pancho etc. no me parece tan clara la situación ... Serían apodos, pero derivan en cualquier modo del nombre Francisco. Y además, típicamente se trata de palabras "regulares", es decir ya existentes y usadas, independientemente de los "defectos corporales" u otras "circunstancias" ...



Es decir, son hipocorísticos. En mi zona, coloquialmente, nombres familiares o cariñosos. En ningún caso apodos, motes o sobrenombres.


----------



## francisgranada

> ... En mi zona, coloquialmente, nombres familiares o cariñosos. En ningún caso apodos, motes o sobrenombres.


 
El término "nombre cariñoso" me gusta , también expresa la sustancia y (creo) no contradice a ninguna definición "científica"...


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> El término "nombre cariñoso" me gusta , también expresa la sustancia y (creo) no contradice a ninguna definición "científica"...



Claro. Es cierto que hipocorístico es una palabra poco frecuente, de modo que se suele usar alguna otra más habitual, apodo, mote, etc. Pero son meras aproximaciones, a mi entender describen otros conceptos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Alma Shofner said:


> En otro hilo se mencionó que Chucho no es apodo de Jesús, sino su hipocorístico. Para mí la palabra es nueva.
> ¿Es hipocorístico una palabra que ustedes usen para referirse a los apodos/sobrenombres... que se derivan del nombre de pila? ¿La usan o han escuchado en conversaciones "normales" o casuales?
> Esto es lo que encontré en los diccionarios:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
> *hipocorístico, ca *
> 
> 1. adj. y m. *gram.* [Forma abreviada de un nombre] usada como apelativo cariñoso, familiar o eufemístico:
> "Pepe" es el hipocorístico de "José".
> *hipocorístico**, ca**.*
> (Del gr. ὑποκοριστικός, acariciador).
> *1. *adj._ Gram._ Dicho de un nombre: Que, en forma diminutiva, abreviada o infantil, se usa como designación cariñosa, familiar o eufemística; p. ej., _Pepe, Charo._ U. t. c. s. m.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
> *apodo *
> 
> 1. m. Nombre que suele darse a una persona, en sustitución del propio, normalmente tomado de sus peculiaridades físicas o de alguna otra circunstancia:
> "el Litri" es el apodo del torero Miguel Báez.
> Gracias


 
Supongo que todos los Pepes se llaman José, los Chuchos, Jesús, etc.
Y que el hipocorístico tiene mucha relación con el nombre propio. En cambio, un sobrenombre no tiene nada que ver con el nombre.
Algunos sobrenombres son muy despectivos, pero los hipocorísticos se defininen como diminutivos cariñosos.
http://etimologias.dechile.net/?hipocori.stico


----------



## clares3

Hola
A estas alturas creo que en lo que respecta a España la cosa es como sigue: un sobrenombre, como el propio término indica, se añade a un nombre para distinguir a personas confundibles: Carlos II el hechizado, Juana la loca, Catalina la grande. Un hipocorístico es el nombre abreviado, con más o menos transformaciones: Malena (María Elena), Agus (por Agustín), Róber o Berto, etc. El apodo designa a la persona por una característica de origen (Fulano de tal, el canario), profesión (el ferralla), sin motivo conocido (los cerriches), por apellido (mi amigo Paco el foro, al que llaman así porque su bisabuelo se llamaba Telesforo), etc. El apodo, si es ofensivo, se conoce por mote y suele molestar al que lo sufre (el chepa, el sordo, la culona,,,) y en el mundo del hampa los sobrenombres, apodos y motes se conocen como alias: Fulano de tal (a) el furrú.
Algunos apodos acaban siendo sobrenombres (el sodoma), algunos hipocorísticos acaban siendo nombres (Frasquito), algunos alias acaban siendo nombres (Scarface) como en el caso de los toreros y de los delincuentes.
Más allá creo que sólo queda numerarnos por el DNI. Los romanos lo intentaron pero no llegaron muy lejos: Primo, Quinto, Sixto...


----------



## bigdummy

hola compañeros:
llego a esta discusión algo tarde, pero más vale así que nunca, y a ver si mi granito de arena sirve de algo.
una vez sustuve una charla acerca de esta temática con un originario de zacatecas en que me decía que a las variaciones cariñosas de los nombres de pila se les dice "estimaciones" y darle a alguien este tipo de apodo es "estimarle". jamás he vuleto a oir hablar de esta palabra usada con semejante acepción pero viendo este hilo me recordó aquella plática...
saludos


----------

